# CF handlebars, lifespan/safety, when to replace?



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

I have 3T bars that are probably 7ish years old and I don't see any damage but it is not a part I want to have fail then replace. For safety reasons what is the typical lifespan of CF bars? 

I also see that almost all pros use alloy bars, not that I have any similarities whatsoever but I am guessing it is because of stiffness? When I replace them I will probably go with Deda zero 100's

Thanks for advice


----------



## jgeldner (May 10, 2010)

pros use alloy bars for durability. There's nothing wrong with carbon bars, but they do need to be unwrapped and inspected after an impact to make sure they're not cracked and won't fail catastrophically when pulled hard for a sprint.

pros crash. if they had carbon bars, it'd be risky to hop back on the bike and finish the race/stage without checking them, and that's time that they just don't have. Plus, their bikes are at or below the weight limit with alloy (which is usually not significantly heavier than carbon for handlebars), so there's really no benefit for pros.

If your bars look fine (and really aren't damaged at all), then there's no need to replace them for precaution carbon is plastic...there's nothing about it that's inherently fragile, it just fails differently than metal (with less warning), so it has to be checked out a little more.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I had a bike shop owner tell me I should replace the bars every three years. And that was after just normal use, not counting crashes and other impacts. I just smiled. Uh...yeah, sure. Maybe if I owned a bike shop, I could do that. 

I had a very hard crash once with bars that were probably 7-8 years old. They were banged up pretty good, but I rode home on them, including a fast descent (which I went reasonably slow on) and mile or so on a dirt/gravel road. Given the damage, I worried the whole way home, but I didn't have much choice. No problems, but I replaced them when I got home. But I would not automatically replace the bars unless they took a big impact or show a lot of damage.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Carbon anything should be inspected yearly. If you had a crash or impact, obviously you should check it immediately afterwards. So whenever you do your next big overhaul, is when you should unclamp your carbon bits & visually inspect for cracks. Even if you've never crashed your bike, your bike is always taking impacts ie. potholes, curbs etc. & those cumulative impacts will have an effect on the life span of that part.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I can push down on 3T carbon bars and make them flex - my identical bars in alloy don't.

Also as others have stated, if/when pros crash and don't have a spare bike right behind them, they want to be able to keep riding, hence most ride alloy.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

carbon has an almost infinite fatigue life. If you haven't crashed them they should be fine. If you are still worried then unrap tape, inspect & reinstall. My understanding is that pro's use aluminum because they will most likely bend instead of break in a crash. A bent bar might still be rideable so race continues. Carbon on the other hand would likely splinter/shear on a hard impact. Less chance of being impailed by a sharp object also


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I just replaced a 4 year old MTB carbon bar. 2 bad crashes. One last year, which after inspection, bar looked ok inside and out. Bad crash 4 weeks ago. Small mark on front of bars. New carbon bars installed. And I broke my bell.


But for the purpose of this topic, I replace carbon bars 3-4 years. Is $200-300 worth your safety? It is to me. 

People will drop $$$$ on wheels every 2-3 years, why not bars/stems?


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

*thanks guys*

I haven't had any crashes (knock on CF) but I will be sure to closely examine them next time I wrap them. I also don't notice any flex but I'm not a powerhouse and I'm just 4 years into this sport. Thanks again for the answers.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

jgeldner said:


> pros use alloy bars for durability. There's nothing wrong with carbon bars, but they do need to be unwrapped and inspected after an impact to make sure they're not cracked and won't fail catastrophically when pulled hard for a sprint.
> 
> pros crash. if they had carbon bars, it'd be risky to hop back on the bike and finish the race/stage without checking them, and that's time that they just don't have. Plus, their bikes are at or below the weight limit with alloy (which is usually not significantly heavier than carbon for handlebars), so there's really no benefit for pros.


It sure seems like a lot of riders in the TDF are taking risks by riding with CF bars!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

farva said:


> carbon has an almost infinite fatigue life. If you haven't crashed them they should be fine. If you are still worried then unrap tape, inspect & reinstall. My understanding is that pro's use aluminum because they will most likely bend instead of break in a crash. A bent bar might still be rideable so race continues. Carbon on the other hand would likely splinter/shear on a hard impact. Less chance of being impailed by a sharp object also


Yes! Research material science and you will find aluminum has a limited fatigue life and the other 3 bike materials do not. Do they replace plane fuselages every 3 years? :mad2:

It is a god idea to inspect all items on your bike regularly, especially aluminum.


----------



## DeeEight (Sep 4, 2011)

Team Pro's in the TdF have complete spare bikes available on the roof racks of the following team cars, and they have endless spare parts and their own team mechanics available to replace the components after a crash that night while the riders sleep. Pro-Am racers on the other hand, who have to do their own wrenching and pay for their own parts...they usually pick durable over uber lightness.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> Team Pro's in the TdF have complete spare bikes available on the roof racks of the following team cars, and they have endless spare parts and their own team mechanics available to replace the components after a crash that night while the riders sleep. Pro-Am racers on the other hand, who have to do their own wrenching and pay for their own parts...they usually pick durable over uber lightness.


Team car bikes are useless if the team car is not around, hence the desire to keep riding. Carbon can be very durable. How often does your carbon fork fail?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

What the hell? I've been riding my carbon bars for 5 years now and I never check/inspect them at all. 

Then again, I don't really crash that particular bike. Either way, I never inspect anything. I'm too lazy. On the other hand, I do regular maintenance on all my bikes which I presume would include "inspecting" though I don't do it consciously.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Most carbon bikes have not failed on their owners. Not checking them is risky but does not doom you to toothlessness. Riding a bike in general may be riskier. The best practice would be to check bike parts. Believe it or not, all materials fail. I have broken aluminum and Ti parts but never carbon.

Back before carbon handlebars, we discussed how often aluminum bars failed. I think we even had steel prior to that.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

My friend crashed with carbon bars on his bike - a visual inspection of the bars (whit the tape still on) showed they appeared fine. On the ride home he hit a pot hole and the bars failed at the stem completely sending him to the ground and leaving him with shoulder injury the required surgery. Now Alu bars may have also broken in that crash but I doubt the would have done so with out bending or creaking (i.e. indicating they were damaged).


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> My friend crashed with carbon bars on his bike - a visual inspection of the bars (whit the tape still on) showed they appeared fine. On the ride home he hit a pot hole and the bars failed at the stem completely sending him to the ground and leaving him with shoulder injury the required surgery. Now Alu bars may have also broken in that crash but I doubt the would have done so with out bending or creaking (i.e. indicating they were damaged).


This is the reason why not a single rider in the Tour de France uses Carbon bars.In many situations all the stress and weight of the rider goes on the bars, safety is not something I would trade for a few grams less...


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Fixt00l said:


> This is the reason why not a single rider in the Tour de France uses Carbon bars.In many situations all the stress and weight of the rider goes on the bars, safety is not something I would trade for a few grams less...


This is only partially true. Some tdf riders definitely use carbon bars although not the majority.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Voeckler is on an integrated carbon bar/stem combo here, for example:
Tour de France(17. Etappe) - Thomas Voeckler Ausflug auf Terrasse ( Car park accident) - YouTube

I can see two reasons for not using (lightweight) carbon bars and stems:
1) To keep the weight of the bike up at 6.8 kg
2) Stiffness


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

Fixt00l said:


> This is the reason why not a single rider in the Tour de France uses Carbon bars.In many situations all the stress and weight of the rider goes on the bars, safety is not something I would trade for a few grams less...


You obviously didn't watch the Tour very closely.


----------



## Nic_K. (Jun 11, 2009)

fixt00l=wrong:

Voelkler









Sanchez









Vinokourov









Chavanel










And that was just a quick search.....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

When to replace it?
I honestly haven't thought about it, but I guess I'll when it breaks. 
So far, I haven't kept them long enough to see them break (selling them on eBay).......


----------

